# Help me find a thread please



## Haynie (Jul 16, 2015)

More than a few years ago someone posted a thread in the pen photography section.  The OP linked a tutorial on a set up that popped a flash under some translucent plexiglass and balanced it with an on camera flash.  It really had nothing to do with pen photography but the video showed the guy doing this with fruit and veggies.

I can't find it anywhere.  I'm driving myself nuts.  Please help.:hypnotized:


----------



## plantman (Jul 16, 2015)

:bananen_smilies027::bananen_smilies027::  Haynie; There is no reason to drive yourself nuts, I am sure that there are many people around you that can do it for you.  No help with thread, sorry.   Jim  S


----------



## jeff (Jul 16, 2015)

Haynie said:


> More than a few years ago someone posted a thread in the pen photography section.  The OP linked a tutorial on a set up that popped a flash under some translucent plexiglass and balanced it with an on camera flash.  It really had nothing to do with pen photography but the video showed the guy doing this with fruit and veggies.
> 
> I can't find it anywhere.  I'm driving myself nuts.  Please help.:hypnotized:



Do you remember any keywords from the thread title or body of the post? Our Google site search (bottom pick on the search menu) should help.


----------



## Haynie (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks Jeff.  I found it with the google search.  Problem is the video won't play
Here is the link
Perfect Picture Video Tips and Tutorials

Here is what the error note says

*Your current browser or device does NOT support html5 video and  Adobe Flash player, you can either use another browser or download this  video here:* MP4

The MP4 link goes to a 404 page.

Does this mean the video is lost forever?  It explained something I am having trouble working out consistently.  the balancing of the two flashes.


----------



## Haynie (Jul 20, 2015)

Found it

https://vimeo.com/73439882


----------



## BSea (Jul 20, 2015)

Didn't someone here on IAP do something similar with just  a bright light instead of the flash?  It looks cool, but I seem to remember a pen in the photos, and without having to use strobes.


----------



## Haynie (Jul 25, 2015)

I know someone was using their iPad as a bottom light at some point.  

I will be doing this for another project and need the strobes.


----------



## farmer (Jul 25, 2015)

*Strobes*



Haynie said:


> I know someone was using their iPad as a bottom light at some point.
> 
> I will be doing this for another project and need the strobes.


 
I bought my strobes used out of the for sale section of a photography forum called photography on the net.
Here is a link to there for sale section .
Classifieds: For Sale, photography-on-the.net Digital Photography Forums

I have one ex580 off or on shoe speed lite
one A/B 1600 strobe and one white lightening 1500 strobe.
I bought these all used and out of the photography forum.
I call the forum P O T N  short for photography on the net
I also bought about 15k in other gear off of this forum too.
All transactions when smooth...............
Pick up my soft boxes from Paul C Buff and HD light stands and Wescott boom  from B&H photo out of NYC.
This lighting set ran about 700.00 to 750.00 with out the wireless triggers.
Add about 175.00 $   to fire the strobe wireless.

I have heard good things about this brand of on/off shoe flash units or speed lite.
Amazon.com : Yongnuo Professional Flash Speedlight Flashlight Yongnuo YN 560 III for Canon Nikon Pentax Olympus Camera / Such as: Canon EOS 1Ds Mark, EOS1D Mark, EOS 5D Mark, EOS 7D, EOS 60D, EOS 600D, EOS 550D, EOS 500D, EOS 1100D (Discontinued by M
You will still need the wireless triggers 
Paul C. Buff - CyberSync Trigger Transmitter
Different ways to get the triggers to fire 
Here is a transmitter 
Paul C. Buff - CyberSync Cyber Commander

I like both A/B and white lightening strobes .
Paul C. Buff - White Lightning X1600
Paul C. Buff - AlienBees


----------

